

Michael Arrington's Response - ssclafani
http://uncrunched.com/2013/04/07/response/

======
neya
Why is this on the front page? If the accuses about him were flagged off from
the frontpage, then it is fair that even this response should be flagged off
the front-page for the same reasons.

------
anonfunction
Relevant articles:

<http://gawker.com/5993171/?post=58678169>

[http://www.policymic.com/articles/32719/michael-arrington-
ra...](http://www.policymic.com/articles/32719/michael-arrington-rape-
allegations-are-wake-up-call-for-silicon-valley)

